# My Dog Bonnie is Gone



## Butterfly (Apr 13, 2019)

My beautiful, beloved dog Bonnie's mast cell cancer came back suddenly and with a vengeance.  There was nothing more that could be done for her but to end her suffering and give her a peaceful, painless death.  Right before she slipped into eternity she gave me a last kiss.

A week ago she was her normal, happy self, and then her systems just started shutting down.  She was about 12.

I am brokenhearted and feel utterly lost without her.  I find myself thinking she is just about to come through her doggie door as she always did, or that I hear her nails clicking on the kitchen floor.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh my goodness, Butterfly.   I am so very sorry for your loss, and I understand the hole in your life right now.   I know how devastated you must be, having lost my little guy almost 2 years ago and still missing him so much.   Hugs to you.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 13, 2019)

That is so sorry to read.  Will you get another pet?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm   REALLY  sorry to hear that  Butterfly.


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 13, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss Butterfly.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 13, 2019)

Mollypops said:


> I am so sorry for your loss Butterfly.


 As tough as it is you need to focus on her being out of pain.  She'll see you again at Rainbow Bridge one fine day...








            RainbowBridge.com           

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.                         When an animal dies that has been             especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are             meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play             together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm             and comfortable.           
                        All the             animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who             were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them             in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content,             except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who             had to be left behind.           
                        They all run and play together, but             the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright             eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the             group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and             faster.           
                        You have been spotted, and when you             and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion,             never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands             again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of             your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.           
                        Then you cross Rainbow Bridge             together....           
                        Author unknown...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh Butterfly, I can't even say how sad I feel for you. I wish I could make your sadness go away, honestly.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm so sorry.  I can imagine the pain you have.  Be gentle to yourself.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 13, 2019)

So sorry to hear this.  My condolences for your loss.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2019)

Butterfly, so sorry to hear the sad news about Bonnie....thinking of you, please take care...hugs.  May she rest peacefully.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2019)

As a family having lost 2 dogs in the last 9 months, Butterfly I feel your pain... it's a horrible shock and heartbreaking  when it happens so suddenly. I'm so sorry you've lost your beloved Bonnie...May she R.I.P over at Rainbow bridge


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 13, 2019)

So sorry for your loss Butterfly,  and I'm sure it's most painful right now.  
I lost my faithful labrador,  Boo,  almost two years ago and it still hurts.  I lost him in the same fashion as you lost Bonnie.  ... a very aggressive cancer that came out of nowhere and took him quickly.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 13, 2019)

So very sorry for your loss. I know your pain and take comfort that someday we all will be united with our faithful friends.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 13, 2019)

i am so sorry butterfly for your loss--i know how you must feel i had togo thru it twice


----------



## Keesha (Apr 13, 2019)

Sorry for your loss butterfly.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 14, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. Been through it so many times. It never gets any easier.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 14, 2019)

Growing up and to this day we've always had a dog, or two, or three.. they'er family. So sorry for your loss, Take Care.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 14, 2019)

That breaks my heart because it makes me remember my own losses, always too soon, too often.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 14, 2019)

Very sad.  My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 18, 2019)

I am so sorry. These ars not just words. I know just what that feels like and to this day have never forgotten. Again I offer all of my sympathies to you.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 18, 2019)

Adding my condolences to everyone else’s, and I also have known the terrible pain and sorrow of losing a beloved pet, and it can be as bad as losing part of our family. 
Sometimes, the last meaningful way that we can show them our love, is to do what is necessary to end their suffering, while knowing the pain it will bring us. 
Like you, I am looking forward to seeing and hugging my beloved Chipper, who waits for me across the Rainbow Bridge, and focusing on that aspect has helped me get through the pain of losing him last summer. 
It took about six months before I had healed enough to even think about having another dog in my life. Knowing that nothing can ever replace my Chipper in my heart, but wanting a little dog to pet, I adopted Poodle, and having him in my lap comforts me.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 18, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Adding my condolences to everyone else’s, and I also have known the terrible pain and sorrow of losing a beloved pet, and it can be as bad as losing part of our family.
> Sometimes, the last meaningful way that we can show them our love, is to do what is necessary to end their suffering, while knowing the pain it will bring us.
> Like you, I am looking forward to seeing and hugging my beloved Chipper, who waits for me across the Rainbow Bridge, and focusing on that aspect has helped me get through the pain of losing him last summer.
> It took about six months before I had healed enough to even think about having another dog in my life. Knowing that nothing can ever replace my Chipper in my heart, but wanting a little dog to pet, I adopted Poodle, and having him in my lap comforts me.


  You know offering you my.condolences has taken me back to when I had to put my dog "buddy" down. After 19 years together the day did finally arrive. To this day its difficult to think about. I remember when I was younger and had to leave for a week. Buddy simply stopped eating and just layed by the front.door. It was then I realized just how much that dog loved me. At least I do have many years of nothing but happy memories of her. And after all this time I could never get another dog.
  Well.again I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 18, 2019)

Butterfly, I'm so sorry for the pain you are going through. I, too, just lost my sweet beagle in November. 
My thoughts are with you, as each day the pain will start to ease, a little, and your mind will be start to be filled with wonderful memories of your times together.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 18, 2019)

Well thank you cindy. Sorry for your loss as well. Depending on the person and the dog a relationship can develop where the pain may subside somewhat but never go away. I can attest to that. Strange how life is isint it? Life really is like lemonaid. Its bitersweet in the end.


----------

